# Pool invaders



## Shelly (Mar 25, 2010)

Found these guys in my pool this morning!







Had to chase them away 3 times today! I'm sure they are just migrating, and will move along soon. But what a surprise to find in my Los Angeles area backyard!


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Mar 25, 2010)

didn't the chemicals in the pool bother them?


----------



## chadk (Mar 25, 2010)

It is just that time of year. Love is in the air. I love seeing them pair up year after year. If you watch them, often the male is on the lookout protecting his lady while the female goes about her business.


----------



## terryo (Mar 25, 2010)

The same thing is happening here in our local duck pond. Also we have a couple of really big puddles in the woods here from the last storm, and there are a few that left the duck pond . And Geese...we are over run with them...in the cemetery, and the gulf course.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 25, 2010)

That would be a beautiful sight to look out the window and see.


----------



## Shelly (Mar 25, 2010)

Weloveourtortoise said:


> didn't the chemicals in the pool bother them?



It's a saline pool, so very little chlorine is in the water. My turtles jump in all the time without problems.


----------



## Candy (Mar 25, 2010)

That is so awesome! I would so love to look out my window and see that. My sister is signing papers tomorrow for her new pool (saline also), looks like I'm going to have to get her a turtle.


----------



## terryo (Mar 25, 2010)

Forget about the turtles and the ducks. I would love to look out my window and see that pool. In fact, I would love to jump in it on a hot summer day. Hmmmmmm...... dream on.


----------



## Annieski (Mar 26, 2010)

I have a pair of ducks that come every year when we open the pool. Don't know if it's the same pair but it's happened for the last 8 pool openings. Ours is chlorine but it seems they come just before the new chemicals are added so i guess after the long winter, the water is more dilute.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow -- that is awsome!!!-- Still have ice on the pools and some of the ponds and lakes here in Mass.-- Very Jealous of all those in warm areas!!!


----------



## Shelly (Mar 26, 2010)

I turned on the pool's solar heater last week when the sun came out, and the pool is now close to 80 degrees. Guess that's why they kept coming back.


----------

